#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  Registering a co.th domain name in Thailand

## chitown

Mrs. Chi has a pretty decent idea for a business she is going to do in Thailand. She wanted to have a website and registered it with a .com and .net for about $40 US bucks including private registration. She started to think that if her biz took off, some Thai might copy her idea and start a .co.th domain. 

She decided to register the name with .co.th just to have the name and found out it is a real pain. 

She scrapped the idea but I thought some of you might like to know the info on doing it. 

Here are the requirements and cost form a couple  sites she went to. 

The price was as much as 240 Euros on one site and as low as $77US on another.

1 to 2 weeks for approval and the following documentation -

Copy of Business License in Thailand including a full address and phone  number OR Thai trademark with no local address needed OR trademark from  country other than Thailand with local representative office (local  representative office uses trademark registration of foreign company to  register domain.) Domain name must match company/trademark name.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I'd never noticed before that Godaddy doesn't list .co.th

----------


## chitown

She did not see it there.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

What was her idea bud, that she scrapped?

----------


## Simon43

Which web-site was the $77 offered on?  I should register the .co.th of my Thai ltd co hotel.

Thanks

Simon

----------


## Thetyim

^

http://www.101domain.com/co_th.htm

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I have a .co.th and you have to have the company registration papers to prove that it is your company.

You want to use this lot Domain Name Registration provider in Thailand with web hosting and e-mail

----------


## hazz

there is a sign for a company called "thai name server co ltd" on my soi, I have assumed that they provide DNS registration services. They might be worth calling.

----------


## Phuketrichard

as i run websites and work as an affiliate manager, why would anyone want to spend additional money for a .co.th domain?

what with the bad name thailand has for copywrite infringement violations i would not want my website to have that.. especailly if i was selling anything worldwide

But if u did, Domain Name Registration provider in Thailand with web hosting and e-mail for register for 2 years 2,505 baht ( $41/year

$ 40 is very high for registering a .com or .org domain name. Even the above only charges 900 baht ($30) 

.com and .net for less than $11   https://joker.com/index.joker

----------


## chitown

^ because her business was all going to be done in country and only with Thais.

----------


## Simon43

PhuketRichard, wot ChiTown says. I use my .com for my foreign hotel guests and I should register a co.th to target my potential Thai guests.

Since my little hotel is usually full/near full with Jonny foreigner, I have come up with a great idea for potential Thai guests.  I know from experience that they will never complain, no matter how bad the accommodation is, ANd I know Thais love everything Japanese.

So I am going to invest a small amount of money in some dog kennels, place them in the hotel garden, and sell them to Thai guests as the famous Japanese 'Capsule' hotel accommodation.

Simon

----------


## Thetyim

^
Dog kennels are drafty, get some coffins  :Smile:

----------


## buycondojomtien

*Incredibly stupid !

How can they expect to develop business when charging so much and making it so difficult to get a co.th ?

Fuxxin third world country :-)


The only reason why registering a co.th could be that Google would show it first to people searching on Google Thai, but even this is not sure ! Anybody has experience of selling stuff or attracting visitors on a .com website in Thai and in Thailand ?

Thanks.
*

----------


## dirtydog

> How can they expect to develop business when charging so much and making it so difficult to get a co.th


A thai business is only around 5,000baht, domain name 40 bucks per year, where do you get the so much from?

----------


## dirtydog

> The only reason why registering a co.th could be that Google would show it first to people searching on Google Thai, but even this is not sure !


Doesn't make much difference, the domain name can be anything, 12 years ago you could have bought google.com for 10 dollars, look at the biggest domains in the world, the names are meaningless, or were originally, domain name and com/co.th have only a tiny little bit of relevance to serps. I mean real tiny.

----------


## Phuketrichard

Matters not if ur dominan is a .com/.net/.info.

Most poeple use .com cause it is most used and known.




> Originally Posted by *buycondojomtien* 
> _The only reason why registering a co.th could be that Google would show it first to people searching on Google Thai, but even this is not sure !_


SE dont differatinate between them and site is ranked not accroding to if its a .com/.info/.co.th 

I have worked with plenty of business in thailand and i always suggest they go with .com or info or net NOT/never .co.th 

You seriously think u need a .co.th to deal with Thai's??? and it will not make a bit of diference in the se results. so why jump thur the hoops and pay 3-4x more for the domain?

PLUS Simon, will u build a whole new site targeted for thai's?? total waste of $$ and if u merely copy it  Google might penalize you for duplicate content.

----------


## dirtydog

> and if u merely copy it Google might penalize you for duplicate content.


Google does not penalise for duplicate content.

----------


## hazz

> You seriously think u need a .co.th to deal with Thai's??? and it will not make a bit of diference in the se results. so why jump thur the hoops and pay 3-4x more for the domain?


using google to locate a thai based company with a website selling a product you are searching for is a pitiful experience with the search results contaminated with lots of large foreign webstore's who probably turn up only because of web cache company they are using. If companies looking to sell in the local thai market used "co.th" it would be much easier to locate them with google search.

As for pricing, would you expect anything different when dealing with a government licensed company in a renter economy, but 1500B is not going to kill a company. As for the hoops you have to run through, thats not unreasonable if you believe that a co.th name should be automatically owned by the company that trades under that name.

----------


## Simon43

> PLUS Simon, will u build a whole new site targeted for thai's?? total waste of $$ and if u merely copy it Google might penalize you for duplicate content.


Actually, a fair few Thais do stay at my hotel.  It's not difficult for me to make the Thai language version since i previously had this on the old web-site design.

It'll only take me a day or so to complete a new site. Don't need much web-page content to sell dog kennels...

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Originally Posted by Phuketrichard
> 
> and if u merely copy it Google might penalize you for duplicate content.
> 
> 
> Google does not penalise for duplicate content.


Your fucking kidding right???
has happened to me mroe than once

----------


## dirtydog

^Do you understand the word "Penalise"? Maybe you should try googling "Matt Cutts duplicate content penalise" and watch his video, or just have a look at how many people are in the news forum, completely full of duplicate content.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Why are .co names so expensive DD when they should be 1/3rd cheaper than .com?

----------


## Phuketrichard

is it good/important to have a .co.th

just ran a search in google ( in english) 
"bars in Thailand"
how many have a .co.th in top 100  NONE
"Massage in Thailand"
none out of first 100
"Hotel in Thailand"
2 out of 1st 100
its content that will get u ranked not ur domain

Google took off one of my sites and reason they gave was duplicate content.
in fact if u search my domain name it does not show up
yet ranks very well in Yahoo abd Bing
go figure

all depends on how long u want to rank if u choose white hat or black hat seo

----------


## dirtydog

> its content that will get u ranked not ur domain


Maybe do your searches using the Thai language, just an idea like  :Smile:  They are aimed at the Thai market, you wont find many .co.uk aimed at the thai market or in the thai language.

----------


## dirtydog

> in fact if u search my domain name it does not show up


If you mean the subdomain in your sig it shows as number 1, remember to turn off google profiling.

----------


## dirtydog

And if you mean the link from your zenfolio it is number 1 on google.

Just noticed the link is to the same, so the keywords get you number 1 on both.

And you have a redirect from here     xxxxxxxxxx-photography.info to zenfolio.

----------


## Phuketrichard

> And if you mean the link from your zenfolio it is number 1 on google.
> 
> Just noticed the link is to the same, so the keywords get you number 1 on both.
> 
> And you have a redirect from here xxxxxxxxxx-photography.info to zenfolio.


Hey, give me a break, i know that and this is NOT my money making site i was refering to.

Any time u want argue that content is not king , let me know  :-)

----------


## dirtydog

> Any time u want argue that content is not king , let me know


We are not arguing about that.
This is what we are arguing about.



> Google might penalize you for duplicate content.

----------


## buycondojomtien

Sure you know what you are talking about :-)






> Originally Posted by Phuketrichard
> 
> and if u merely copy it Google might penalize you for duplicate content.
> 
> 
> Google does not penalise for duplicate content.

----------


## dirtydog

> Sure you know what you are talking about


Matt Cutts in an interview last year stated, "google does not penalise for duplicate content", do you think he knows what he is talking about?

----------


## dether

I had the same problem a few months ago when I was looking at how I could register a Thai domain name. Unfortunately, for many exotic domains like .no, .ca, .au, .co.th, . which you're looking for, you need Local Presence and Trustee Services. Not every domain registrar offer those services. Personally, I've bought my domains at web-solutions.eu and I'm very pleased with their services, here you can buy Thailand .CO.TH domain names. Hope  :Smile:  that helped!

----------


## Alkom

I've found here (hereisdomain.com/co.th/) some different registrars of this domain so, try to find for your site there. You can choose even the price.

----------


## MeMock

Really? Wow thanks sunita, very interesting information.

----------


## landofsmiles

People, why bother with ANYTHING else except the gold standard? 

As the kiddies are fond of saying...DOTCOM OR GO HOME.

No matter where you are in this world, if you are not doing the Dotcom Ding-A-Ling then you're just f*cking around. 

Get real. Get serious.

----------


## Stinky

> Get real. Get serious.


Get a life

----------


## baldrick

> Get real. Get serious.


stay in seppoland  - as you might have grasped , people outside your country are just not "hip" to you

----------


## landofsmiles

My country? ??? I am a citizen of the world. Stay Sexy peeps. Haters can EAT me.

Bring on the reds!!!

Land Of Smiles (tm)

----------


## dether

If anyone would be interested of other companies, here is the new registrar of .CO.TH Thai domain names (with service of local presence and trustee service): https://europeid.com/domains/asia/th...egister-co-th/

----------

